# Cinta taping tools



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Anyone had any experience with these new cinta taping tools very inexpensive on all wall there selling a corner roller and pole for only $80 USD and angle box for $155 
Just wonder about the quality 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

